# Looking for easy to learn/use CAD program



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with a cad program that can use DWG background files for use in creating piping drawings. I don't need 3D just simple line drawings. It doesn't need to be free, I just don't have the time to learn Autocad.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

abr said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a cad program that can use DWG background files for use in creating piping drawings. I don't need 3D just simple line drawings. It doesn't need to be free, I just don't have the time to learn Autocad.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


What kind of budget are you looking at?

Mark


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you tried Sketchup?


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*I don't have a set budget*

I have no idea what is available. I know there are specialized software out there that my residential fire sprinkler designer uses. I don't believe he is auto cad trained. If there is something that I don't have to spend weeks/months to learn, I wouldn't have a problem paying $500-1000 for it. 

I looked up Sketch up briefly and it appears more geared toward building design. Maybe it has what I need, I just didn't see it while browsing their website.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Draftsight is a free download. I am not sure there is anything out there that is free if you are talking about opening DWG files. Most need some type of program to open them with.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

CT18 said:


> Draftsight is a free download. I am not sure there is anything out there that is free if you are talking about opening DWG files. Most need some type of program to open them with.


I've been playing with this as of late,still learning


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

You might want to look at the Microsoft visio suite
It will open, overwrite and save DWG drawings. 

Easy to learn and draw and if your familiar with office and MS a lot looks the same.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

And Microsoft is sooooo secure and user friendly:blink:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

As secure as you want it to be.
If your referring to Mac, your options will be limited if you wish to go that route with the the other 8% of Mac users.
As a user of both, both have their advantages.

What are you doing trolling from your other admin site for?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> As secure as you want it to be.
> If your referring to Mac, your options will be limited if you wish to go that route with the the other 8% of Mac users.
> As a user of both, both have their advantages.
> 
> What are you doing trolling from your other admin site for?


I am still a member here. I could ask what an EnGiNeEr is doing on a plumbing forum?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Adamche said:


> I am still a member here. I could ask what an EnGiNeEr is doing on a plumbing forum?


Your fairly new, I'm a former practicing plumbing engineer (MEP) and ran and sold my mechanical firm back in the energy company consolidation days.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Your fairly new, I'm a former practicing plumbing engineer (MEP) and ran and sold my mechanical firm back in the energy company consolidation days.


Oh!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Play nice gents...you are both more than welcome here.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it's really nice that there is an engineer here to help us out with technical stuff.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry, no problem here.

Guilty of bad humor, maybe


----------

